

Show HN: Introducing CircleUp - group photo sharing made simple - tonyrhauber
http://circleupapp.com

======
jmathai
I like the name a lot. However the site doesn't really tell me much about the
app.

Looking at the video I assume it's an app to collaborate and/or share photos
(as a story?) with friends. And that everyone needs the app installed.
Correct?

------
jmcdonald-ut
What's your differentiator? I mean for competitors you have instagram,
facebook, google+, drop box, imgur, photobucket, and flickr to name a few.
This is a space with a lot of noise, so I think you really need something
special if you're going to enter it.

------
kolya3
DivvyShot, acquired by Facebook, had a very similar product.

I'm starting to think this is a pretty good strategy - recreate apps that have
been recently acquired and sell them to a competitor of the original acquirer.

------
drum
Lost me at sign up with Facebook as your only option

~~~
guptaneil
You're probably not in their target market. For a social photo sharing app,
launching with just Facebook auth isn't unreasonable.

~~~
drum
What about users who would use this as an alternative to Facebook ?

~~~
guptaneil
I would bet that is a relatively small portion of their addressable market.
Sure, they will eventually want to support those users, but for an initial
launch, it is not worth spending time building an authentication system when
they can just use Facebook to reach the majority of their users.

~~~
dubcanada
Huh? They have to build an authentication system for Facebook. What's the
difference? It's just a matter of adding a username, and password rather then
facebook stuff?

~~~
vaf
Facebook provides a lot of public info (profile pic, first name and last name)
that would otherwise be really annoying for the user to type in. Of course, to
each his/her own.

------
joeblau
Where are the photos stored?

